
What I learned after writing Clojure for 424 days, straight - tosh
https://medium.com/@shivekkhurana/what-i-learned-after-writing-clojure-for-424-days-straight-8884ec471f8e
======
blunte
> As a blogger, there was no incentive for me to write about it

It is my somewhat limited observation that professional closure devs work more
and talk less (including blogging). Perhaps this is one factor in the low
visibility of the language.

